# Our Cars Smell



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ever since I got my car, I have had multiple people tell me it smells like dog or cat food. Same with my friend's A3. Now that spring is here, I've been using my A/C for the first time except it smells like Elmer glue and I cannot stand it. Does anybody elses? Any simple fixes for the A/C?


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

" _No Officer, I haven't been sniffing glue. It's just my A/C.._ "


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

I had someone tell me that my car smelled like cat food once. I've never noticed it though...


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (JaxACR)*

mine smells too when is really hot i asked service they told me its the ac condenser try air vents freshners they worked for me.


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (trueunion)*

My wife says ours smells like dog food. I don't notice it though.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (RaleighVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaleighVW* »_My wife says ours smells like dog food. I don't notice it though.

ive noticed a smell only after putting the ac/heat on after a long time of non-usage. i leave it on, crack the windows, and give it a few minutes to cycle through and it goes away. also i have vanillaroma or coconut air fresheners in my car. do u have leather or cloth seats?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

I have my A/C clean up 2 weeks ago, someone still told me it doesn't smell any differently.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ido u have leather or cloth seats?

Leather. It is just A3s with me from my experiences. My friend's S4 and friend's R8 smell the way I have always remembered Audis smelling. (for me BMWs Porsches and Audis all have their own unique scent to them)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_
Leather. It is just A3s with me from my experiences. My friend's S4 and friend's R8 smell the way I have always remembered Audis smelling. (for me BMWs Porsches and Audis all have their own unique scent to them)

yeah IMO leather smells better than non. cloth retains moisture and smells nasty.
remember the VW crayon smell lol


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
do u have leather or cloth seats?

Leather. Although I wish I had a set of cloth seats for summer.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

My car smells like cat food sometimes too, especially when it's warmer.
I think it's different than the A/C smell.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (trueunion)*

It wouldn't be from the a/c condensor, but rather the evaporator. 
The evap sits under the dash and as moist outside air is blown over it water condenses out onto the evap, thereby cooling the air. If this water doesn't properly drain away you'll get a moldy, mildewy smell. One way to know the water is draining properly is that you should see water collecting outside on the ground under the dashboard when running the a/c in hot, humid weather.
Another thing you can do that should help keep the smell down, is to turn off the a/c and crank the blower up to high whenever you get to where you're going. This will "dry off" the evap and minimize mold.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (michA3er)*

I thought it was just mine! 
That's really weird - anyone have a fix besides air fresheners?


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_It wouldn't be from the a/c condensor, but rather the evaporator. 
The evap sits under the dash and as moist outside air is blown over it water condenses out onto the evap, thereby cooling the air. If this water doesn't properly drain away you'll get a moldy, mildewy smell. One way to know the water is draining properly is that you should see water collecting outside on the ground under the dashboard when running the a/c in hot, humid weather.


Thanks for the Info! Is there an easy way to replace the water or is a dealer job?


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (scandalous_cynce)*

MichA3er is correct.
If you turn off the AC before you arrive and let the blower work for a minute or two, it will substantially reduce the problem.
I live in Taiwan with SUPER humidity. I thought this 'solution' sounded useless, however, it HAS helped a lot. 
That said, my other cars here have never had the smell! When I get a loaner A3 from the dealer, it has the same smell. Very odd! They must use different glue for the A3s!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (TPE_A3)*

Yeah. I do the blower trick and it reduces the smell.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (terje_77)*

hahah, this is such a random problem for a car to have. you'd think they might catch this in some sorta QA process. =P


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (yacoub)*

You need to think like a large corporation yacoub. 
QA is always seen in terms of liability. I think that AUDI knows that people won't sue them because their cars smell like cheese or whatever.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i only notice the smell when i drive on 495 through delaware...oh wait, or is that NJs airway blowing over?!?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i only notice the smell when i drive on 495 through delaware...oh wait, or is that NJs airway blowing over?!?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
















i knew you'd like that!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Thank you! I thought I was the only one with a strange smell from the A/C vents. How do we fix this?


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

I am heading down to the dealer tomorrow with my friend to pick up an S5 I will see there but I doubt they know whats going on. (they thought s4 and s5 have the same exact engine)


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

Eliminate musty odors at the core of the problem!
1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner is an effective means for removing odors from the air conditioning unit by treating the source of the odor. While other products eliminate the odor by neutralizing or masking the source of the odor, they don't clean the evaporator core surface - the heart of the air conditioner system where water condensation accumulates and where the odor originates. 
Klima-Cleaner's active foam works by 'scrubbing' the evaporator core, thereby reducing the opportunity for odors to reappear. Simply insert the included spray hose into the center air vents in your vehicle's interior and spray. Allow to work for 30 minutes. 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner creates a fresh-smelling environment that lasts for months!
1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner completely eliminates the musky, wet smell that emanates from auto air conditioners by breaking down the mold and mildew. In the summer, when you run the air conditioner frequently, water condensation builds up in the evaporator core and serves as a breeding ground for mold and bacteria. 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner cleans and deodorizes the evaporator core to make your car’s cabin smell fresh again.
In some cases, an ongoing odor, combined with warm, humid air coming from the vents, is a sign of a blockage in the AC drain pipes. An auto technician can diagnose this problem and repair it. To eliminate the smell, use 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner.
To maintain results, we suggest you treat the system at least twice a year - in the spring and fall. In the Spring, 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner will clean out the evaporator core to prevent old smells from resurfacing. In the Fall, using 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner will take care of any smells that have developed over the course of the Summer. Your vehicle will smell fresh year-round!
To use, insert the included air hose into the center air vents of your vehicle. Spray 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner into the vents. After about 30 minutes, you’ll smell a fresh, citrus scent throughout the passenger cabin. The scent only lasts for about 12 hours, but the air will be free of odors for months.
Stop air conditioner odors with 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner!
It really works !! This product write up is at "autogeek.net" + some Audi parts departments stock it.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

I thought the A3 always smelled differently even as a "new car smell" when I first got it. Anyhoo. I only detail my A3 with great products. The Zaino leather conditioner is the best. It makes everything smell all better. I didn't think it was bad to begin with


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

hahahahah yesterday i had a friend get into my car and go, do you have birds or something?
i was like whaaaa?
and he says, your car smells like you always have animals in it


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (Mentosman42)*

A few weeks ago my gf got in the car and said "it smells like Rosie (parents cocker spaniel) in here". 
What do you guys use to clean yo leather.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (Hal_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hal_K* »_ 
Eliminate musty odors at the core of the problem!
1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner is an effective means for removing odors from the air conditioning unit by treating the source of the odor. While other products eliminate the odor by neutralizing or masking the source of the odor, they don't clean the evaporator core surface - the heart of the air conditioner system where water condensation accumulates and where the odor originates. 
Klima-Cleaner's active foam works by 'scrubbing' the evaporator core, thereby reducing the opportunity for odors to reappear. Simply insert the included spray hose into the center air vents in your vehicle's interior and spray. Allow to work for 30 minutes. 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner creates a fresh-smelling environment that lasts for months!
1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner completely eliminates the musky, wet smell that emanates from auto air conditioners by breaking down the mold and mildew. In the summer, when you run the air conditioner frequently, water condensation builds up in the evaporator core and serves as a breeding ground for mold and bacteria. 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner cleans and deodorizes the evaporator core to make your car’s cabin smell fresh again.
In some cases, an ongoing odor, combined with warm, humid air coming from the vents, is a sign of a blockage in the AC drain pipes. An auto technician can diagnose this problem and repair it. To eliminate the smell, use 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner.
To maintain results, we suggest you treat the system at least twice a year - in the spring and fall. In the Spring, 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner will clean out the evaporator core to prevent old smells from resurfacing. In the Fall, using 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner will take care of any smells that have developed over the course of the Summer. Your vehicle will smell fresh year-round!
To use, insert the included air hose into the center air vents of your vehicle. Spray 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner into the vents. After about 30 minutes, you’ll smell a fresh, citrus scent throughout the passenger cabin. The scent only lasts for about 12 hours, but the air will be free of odors for months.
Stop air conditioner odors with 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner!
It really works !! This product write up is at "autogeek.net" + some Audi parts departments stock it. 


what a coinkidink. i heard awesome reviews about the Klima cleaner just his past weekend (from a detailing friend of mine) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (OpenSkye)*

LOL I just bought my '07 w/ leather last week. It's amazingly clean yet both my wife and I thought it smelled like dog food on the inside. Hell* it DID smell like dog food. I've had other vehicles which smelled musty or something out of the AC vents at times (when it was running on Econ) but the A3 did NOT seem to be coming from the AC -- just seemed to be in the interior when the car was sitting, but cleared up if you opened the doors for a few mintues, and did not return when you switch on the AC. Therefore I didn't (don't) think it's coming from the HVAC system.
I cleaned all the leather with my favorite leather cleaner (Eagle Ottowa) and then applied the conditioner. BTW, the seats, steering wheel, shifter, etc. were unbelievably clean -- barely a hint of dirt on a white rag after doing all the cleaning -- most other cars you clean with that stuff would turn a white rag brown or black LOL -- original owner took fantastic care of this car for me.







Anyway, the dog food smell has 90% disappeared since I got the car and did the clean/condition treatment on the interior surfaces, but also I've been keeping the car in the garage, so it hasn't sat in the sun -- not sure if the smell will return when the car sits in the sun.... Not a good impression that smell makes, though...
I look forward to hearing if some of you see a significant difference if you use the Klima-Cleaner, but I'm pretty sure my dogfood smell is not coming from the HVAC.


_Modified by I6turbo at 9:30 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (yacoub)*

I think probably part of the issue with the a/c system in the A3 is that it was really not designed for the high temps we see in the Southwest. The max temps they see in Europe (in Spain for example) are not as extreme as the U.S.. Also, I doubt they see the same combination of heat and humidity as New Orleans and Houston.
In such extreme heat and humidity there is actually a significant amount of moisture in the air being pushed over the evaporator, which must efficiently be shed and drained away to keep the evaporator dry. There are coatings that promote water shedding which can be applied to the evaporator fins, but these coatings interfere with efficient heat transfer.
Anyway, a long-winded post, but I'm guessing the A3's a/c system is undercapacitized for the extreme temps of the U.S. and underdesigned for the volume of water which must be drained away.


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

now knowing this it's like, how can i buy a car that's going to smell like that? gross.


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (yacoub)*

You need to head out to the local tuner (rice) shop and pick up an *Air Spencer brand Squash- scented air freshner*. Its made in Japan and you'll no longer have peeps saying your car smells like cat food








..i've been rockin' that since 1997! and the smell is awesome!


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (darin45)*

Replace the pollen filter and sparay it with some air freshener/mildew killer you should be able to get it at big auto parts stores. If you can get to it pray the evaporator too. If you run the A/C with recerc on all the time you will get moisture build up in the system which results in mildew.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (Hal_K)*

It doesn't seem like this brand is available in Canada.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

You guys must be experiencing some really bad smells. Perhaps something can really be rotting in there. All this time I thought the A3s just smelled differently due to the leather and vinyl or whatever that soft material is that they used for our dash.


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_You guys must be experiencing some really bad smells. Perhaps something can really be rotting in there. All this time I thought the A3s just smelled differently due to the leather and vinyl or whatever that soft material is that they used for our dash.

True. The smell in mine was (is to a minor extent still there even after a cleaning and conditioning) clearly *NOT* coming from the HVAC -- it's the upholstery. I think most others here will find the same when they track it down... 
Audi A3 -- now with exclusive doghide interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_
True. The smell in mine was (is to a minor extent still there even after a cleaning and conditioning) clearly *NOT* coming from the HVAC -- it's the upholstery. I think most others here will find the same when they track it down... 
Audi A3 -- now with exclusive doghide interior! 









Did you notice the smell while driving mine?


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have never noticed this and I live in the DC area, which gets just as hot and humid as Houston in July/August. Maybe my sense of smell just sucks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (goskins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goskins* »_I have never noticed this and I live in the DC area, which gets just as hot and humid as Houston in July/August. Maybe my sense of smell just sucks.









same, like i said..the only time i get a smell is driving past NJ


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

your cars came with A/C? Must be nice to be a baller


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

I just drove an A3 without leather seats. Its a base cloth seats with 4-spoke plastic standard steering and no paddle shifters, it doesn't seem to have that interesting smell as mine.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

im in houston for the summer and my i just get a +100 on my temp gauge with 100% humidity and my car smelt funky 
but i got one of those Ric*r "never knew that was a naughty word, im sorry " air things but they work 
_Modified by boostina3 at 7:36 PM 5-21-2008_


_Modified by boostina3 at 7:37 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you notice the smell while driving mine? 

I did not. Your car must not have genuine doghide interior -- you probably have that MB Tex stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_
I did not. Your car must not have genuine doghide interior -- you probably have that MB Tex stuff.

















Maybe it's my lovely aroma covering it up.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*UPDATE*

UPDATE: Went down to Strong Audi down in Salt Lake and talked to Mike Yubernak (spelling is most definitely off) and asked him about the car. He asked if my car was still in warranty I said yes. He said we'll hook it up to a system and run it all night and it usually costs around 400 bucks. Since your under warranty its free but it can only be done once under warranty. I went to Matice to make an appt. We are almost on a first name basis she said this service is only available if you are under 6k miles which I found weird. I didn't make an appt because I leave for Africa on Wednesday and wouldn't want to leave my car there for 2 months. 
I called AoA today and they said it should be covered for the whole warranty. I think they may have thought I meant the sulfur filter and not the compressor. I will go back to Strong Audi on Tuesday to pick up some estimates from Mike for a blackout grille and Rims for my friend's S4 I will see what they have to say. 
Sort of weird to me that an air conditioner's warranty is limited to 6k miles


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE (elevine17)*

The 6k mile warranty sounds f***ed up


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

My fiance' thinks it smells like cat food as well







I don't think it smells good, but it does not bother me.


----------



## GT8P (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (elevine17)*

Other then the smell from the A/C... there is another smell coming from the end of the front passanger sitbelt.... i don't know is just my car or what... it really smells


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (GT8P)*

man there must be body parts , i.e. fingers, toes whatever in your cars.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_It wouldn't be from the a/c condensor, but rather the evaporator. 
The evap sits under the dash and as moist outside air is blown over it water condenses out onto the evap, thereby cooling the air. If this water doesn't properly drain away you'll get a moldy, mildewy smell. One way to know the water is draining properly is that you should see water collecting outside on the ground under the dashboard when running the a/c in hot, humid weather.
Another thing you can do that should help keep the smell down, is to turn off the a/c and crank the blower up to high whenever you get to where you're going. This will "dry off" the evap and minimize mold.

This is the case on pretty much every car though even when draining properly; I'm surprised people are surprised by this "problem". That's just the nature of an A/C system. On humid days there is going to be lots of moisture on the Evap core, when you turn off the AC it tends to take only seconds before some smell is noticeable. On some cars it's worse than others, but every car I've driven is like this (and I've driven a _lot_ of different cars).
When the evap drain is not working properly it can be a lot worse though, yeah.
The usual "fix" for the smell (other than repairing a non operating drain tube) is to have the system "treated" every so often. Usually it's just a spray that sprays into the [HVAC fresh air] intake or (in some cases) directly on the evap core through an access hole in the car somewhere. Just a deodoriser spray, often containing an anti-bacterial/anti-mold agent that sticks to the core for a while to fend off odours.



_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 11:00 AM 5/26/2008_


----------



## CATA3 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

I've smelt that too. Go get an Auto Expressions TRIO air freshener. They smell the best and are not so overpowering...


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

mine was like that for months then it went away slowly, weird


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

"my cat's breath smells like cat food"


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
I'm surprised people are surprised by this "problem". That's just the nature of an A/C system. 
_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 11:00 AM 5/26/2008_

Ummm...every car I've owned had air conditioning, and NONE of them had this issue. Just sayin'...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_man there must be body parts , i.e. fingers, toes whatever in your cars.









Car sex!


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

^that's a totally different smell..haha


----------



## m5roller (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (goskins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goskins* »_I have never noticed this and I live in the DC area, which gets just as hot and humid as Houston in July/August. Maybe my sense of smell just sucks.









Your sense of smell may be fine, but I bet you underestimate the duration and severity of humidity in Houston. I live in DFW and my HVAC system started stinking of mold everytime I turn on/of the AC this summer. This has never happened in ANY of my BMWs unless I was recirc too often. Total design flaw as I never run recirc in the A3 unless its 95F or over. Running the system in fresh air mode should alleviate this problem, but it does not in the A3. Not even when we have dry outside air, like now. Must be a huge colony growing by now.
In general, the A3's HVAC is inadequate for TX summer, barely cools. For me, its the worst thing about this car.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
Ummm...every car I've owned had air conditioning, and NONE of them had this issue. Just sayin'...










you haven't ever had climate control








been a problem with benz's and BMW's for years


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Our Cars Smell (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
also i have vanillaroma 

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Vanillaroma














I have two in my trunk unopened. Need to crack one open soon to keep the vanilla scent going.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

My garage is flat but my driveway is on an incline. If I park in the garage for an hour or so I will see a trail of water drips when I back down the driveway. Obviously the water will not fully drain from the car unless it is on an incline. I suspect that the incline in my driveway cause my car to drain well so I never get that mold smell.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i put about 200 empty beer bottles in my trunk a while ago, was returning them to the beer store (Canadian thing) and boy o boy did my car stink after that! for at least 2 weeks it smelt like rancid beer piss lol


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Maybe it is the leather, after all, the dog & cat food comes from the same slaughterhouse.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i have been told multiple times by friends that it smells funny. and my friends wife commented that it smells like "beans" (aka man parts) black ice air fresheners seem to neutralize it.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

To put some leather smell into our cars, I use this
http://www.topoftheline.com/32nozspacspr.html
As far as keeping the A/C smelling nice, I mix up a solution of these two
cleaners
http://www.topoftheline.com/od....html
http://www.topoftheline.com/32ozmicroban.html
Klima will do the same, but this stuff is cheaper.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_To put some leather smell into our cars, I use this
http://www.topoftheline.com/32nozspacspr.html
As far as keeping the A/C smelling nice, I mix up a solution of these two
cleaners
http://www.topoftheline.com/od....html
http://www.topoftheline.com/32ozmicroban.html
Klima will do the same, but this stuff is cheaper.


does the leather smell really work??? i have seen(err smelt) stuff like that in the past and it wasn't even close...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I've tried Griots Leather Scent and this stuff. So my experience is pretty limited.
This stuff is kinda pricey, but it lasts a few weeks, where Griots was done in a few days. It's not overpowering when you first apply it either. 
Heck, I use it in my BMW which has Leatherette (AKA vinyl, actually you can't really tell the difference between the A3 leather and the BMW vinyl). Everyone thinks the BMW has leather. Actually with the crap material Audi uses (cracking vinyl and no smell leather), I'm not so sure leather is a "premium" option anymore.
Anyway, yeah, the leather smell stuff is worth it. To me at least.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine doesn't smell. I've never had anyone tell me that my car smells bad. Its been almost 3 years now and my car still smells brand new.


----------



## johnny truelove (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (A+)*

Yeah i've have the same problem with the mildew smell...I've taken it to the dealer multiple times and they just sprayed the evap. with fridgy fresh....they said the correct way to fix it is to remove the dash and replace the evap. mildew builds up in there and leaving the blower on w/o the a/c helps, but will never eliminate the problem completly... i've seen it in may audis as well as vw's....On most cars the evap. is in the engine bay, so you have the fresh outside air on it opposed to under a dash


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (johnny truelove)*

People always say my car smells great. fresh and new. I don't use any fragrances in it. Maybe you guys need to clear some leaves from under your hood?


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

I've had this on pretty much every car... 90's Toyotas, Corrados, BMW...

It's just mildew coming from inside the A/C vent. Described as smelling like gym socks or cat urine.

I also use Klima-Cleaner from einszett. Been using for about 6/7 years now. The results last too.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Ive never been told my car smells like anything other than fresh leather and "new car smell". :beer:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

solution:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine smells new.


----------

